

Ask HN: What tools do you use to help keep a schedule? - tkazec

Such as calendars, todo apps, freeform "scratch" files, etcetera.<p>Personally I tried Google Calendar for a while and didn't like it. I currently use a plain scratch text file to hold a schedule/todos/etc, but the simplicity actually gets in the way with the schedule, enough that I'm looking for a better solution.
======
factorialboy
For personal life events Google Calendar.

For tracking work related events (decisions, projects etc.) I use my own app
Review19 - <http://review19.com>

Have tried a lot of the popular options: Asana, Trello, Pivotal, Google Docs
etc. Each has got its own strengths and weaknesses.

My colleagues and I are distributed around the world and Review19.com really
helps in non traditional tracking such as collaborative decision making.

------
factoryron
I use Gmail a lot so what works for me is the app Remember The Milk. On the
desktop it loads a task list on the right side of the Gmail screen. I put
daily tasks there but for meetings I still take the time to enter it in the
google calendar

------
toeknee123
<http://culturedcode.com/things/> and <http://www.streak.com> for work.

Google Calendar for everything.

------
syst3ml00t
Basecamp calendar, it makes my life so much easier. I use Basecamp for primary
work-related scheduling.

------
d0mine
Org mode for Emacs <http://orgmode.org/>

